# Customer is always right my ass



## Phantom (Jun 22, 2014)

They say the customer is always right. 

 Who's they anyway? Have THEY spent FIVE MINUTES with the customer? 

 Have any 'customer' stories? Weird things? Unintelligent people? Just plain jerks?

Please share.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 22, 2014)

I used to work in a department store in a clothing department and have tons. I general, I find that you can classify your nasty or bad customers into some broad categories:
- The Lawyer.
- The Bad/Disheveled Parent (Usually the kids are the issue here).
- The 'Retail Drones are not People' Person.

The Lawyer is definitely my least favourite to deal with.

Anyway, one time I was working on the tills doing what one would normally do, processing sales, refunds, packaging, whatever. He wants to refund a suit – in that particular department store, the suits are sold through our cash registers, which were in a different department, but had to be checked over and processed by the suits people. I explained this to the gentleman before he snapped something along the lines of:

'I am entitled to this refund under the sales and retail act 1974!'

I was just stood there blinking for a few seconds and just took the suit anyway because it was store procedure and I would've gotten in trouble with someone had I not. When I brought the suit back after it had been checked over and validated for a refund, I told the lovely gentleman that everything was fine to be processed and that everything would go through fine to which his response was just a very curt and snappy:

'I should certainly hope so.'

Now I realise that by text, this doesn't quite convey just how obnoxious the man was. He was just truly white with anger over not being given everything immediately, even after being explained why in a rational way why the process happened as it did. He seemed to think he could bully me, or whomever he may have managed to get serving him, into getting what he wanted. It's always so suspicious when people start getting verbally abrasive with you, though.

--

I think the other story which springs to mind falls under the disheveled parent category and in all honesty, I just felt so sorry for the parents of these two children. These two children were running rampant like Tasmanian devils around the store. Eventually, the father wanted to try on some of the clothes he had picked up and these kids were just... everywhere. There's no other way to describe it.

While the father was changing, the mother was trying so hard to keep her kids under control but just wasn't able to manage. They ran into and out of the changing rooms, slamming all of the doors. They threw objects around in the place and kept trying to wrestle each other in the changing rooms. At one point, I admitted another gentleman into the changing rooms; one of the children went into the corridor and tried to get the man out of the room because 'I was there first so it's mine'.

The fitting rooms happen to be next to some alarmed doors for a fire exit which temporarily beep if pushed. The children kept pushing against the doors against their mother's wishes and eventually I just decided to let the door alarm go off in hopes of scaring the children into stopping.

The mother just seemed so defeated and clearly just didn't deserve to have such horrible children. :/


----------



## Hippy (Jun 23, 2014)

I've worked at a few restaurants and Starbucks and stuff, and for some reason my worst experiences were always at Red Robin. When I was 16 I was a waitress there, and a lot of customers were very nasty to me. I am really really weak and it was really bad back then, and I had a huge tray of food and I was balancing it on my shoulder while handing the drinks to the family I was serving, and my whole arm was shaking because I had that huge tray and the drinks which were cold, and I suppose it was my fault but, a small bit of iced tea spilled on the table. It didn't even get on any customers, and I apologized multiple times, and one of the women at the table threw her iced tea in my face. It was terrible. I even offered to have the tea for free and she was very nasty and rude to me, over such a small accident. Ugh. 

Another time, not too long ago, I was working at Starbucks and a customer asked for extra whip, and my whipped cream wasn't extra enough and refused to pay for the drink. 

Working is so stressful.


----------

